# What size ATV.....



## Otis (Jul 29, 2007)

and what kind do I need for hunting and riding for enjoyment. I am not looking to go fast or plow land. At most I would be riding with my 5 year old or carrying a deer out of the woods. I am about 190 lbs. What do I need? Will a 250 get me by or does my big butt need a 350 or better?


----------



## screamincr250 (Jul 29, 2007)

Honda and Kawasaki make some affordable utility 4 wheelers.  I have an 04 Honda recon 250.  I use it to ride my 2 boys and hunting as well as using it to do some yard work.  I got it for 3500 brand new.  Honda is your best bet as far as quality 4 wheeler and a 250 will carry you around pretty good.  Kawasaki makes the bayou atv which i believe comes in 250 and 300 i think.   Those are also very reasonable.  I can get you some more info on these ATV's if you want.  Just let me know.


----------



## Otis (Jul 29, 2007)

screamincr250 send all the info you have of them. Do you haul yours in your truck or did you get a trailor?


----------



## screamincr250 (Jul 29, 2007)

I'll get the info for you tonight along with some links.  I haul mine either way.  Depends on if I feel like hooking up the trailer.  It fits in my Toyota Tundra just fine.  Without my tool box, i can close the tailgate and put some equipment or guns back there.  If I leave my toolbox in, it fits also, but i leave the tailgate down and strap it down.  I will get some info to you tonight.
Adam


----------



## Del Hartline (Jul 29, 2007)

Before you buy anything, you need to ride an 05 up Polaris Sportsman. I'm not telling you to buy one, just ride one and make up your own mind. Been the Honda Recon route. Sold it. Del H


----------



## Otis (Jul 29, 2007)

This is what I have found so far today, anyone ever dealt with Southern Honda? Looks like it is worth the drive for me.


http://www.southernhonda.com/new_vehicle_detail.asp?sid=04835474X7K29K2007J12I52I54JPMQ1606R0&veh=21591&CatDesc=ATVs


----------



## Heathen (Jul 29, 2007)

A 250 should do you just fine. I just bought a 03 Suzuki 250quadrunner and it does just fine at my hunting club tried it out yesterday and I'm a bigger guy than you at least by weight any how.


----------



## chinquapin (Jul 29, 2007)

ride a 500 polaris or bombardier that is as big as you will ever need and it still fits in the woods. I have a buddy who has a 800 polaris and my 500 traxter (bombardier) will go more  places because of the size.   I had polaris's in the past and love'em got the bombardier cause it has a step through in the front like a scooter and is 4x4 when the back wheels slip no engaging manually.  It's easy to get on and off no kicking your leg up and if you need to shift your weight or get off you can do so quickly. Also the gas tank is under the handle bars instead of being in your nuts that is great in itself and the engine is powered by rotax which is the same engine in seadoo's.  my .02 worth


----------



## screamincr250 (Jul 29, 2007)

here are 3 addresses for you to check out.  The last one is a Kawasaki bayou 250.  It's a simple basic utility ATV.  My dad bought one in 95 and he still has it.  It has all the original parts and has never quit on him.  He even went without changin the oil in it for about 6 years until i went over to his house one day and did it for him.  My 250 recon has been through alot and still runs like heaven.  I use it for everything.

http://powersports.honda.com/atvs/u...urTrax+Recon&ModelYear=2007&ModelId=TRX250TM7

http://powersports.honda.com/atvs/u...Trax+Rancher&ModelYear=2007&ModelId=TRX420TM7

http://www.kawasaki.com/Products/Detail.aspx?id=235


----------



## xpertgreg (Jul 29, 2007)

I'm 5'10" and about 230 lbs.  wife got me a Suzuki ozark 250 for christmas and it hauls me very well.  It will run faster than I want to go and will go anywhere you point it.  also, it will haul myself and my wifes uncle up hill in second gear.  I don't do this on a regular basis, but it'll handle it when need be.


gw


----------



## Heathen (Jul 29, 2007)

xpertgreg said:


> I'm 5'10" and about 230 lbs.  wife got me a Suzuki ozark 250 for christmas and it hauls me very well.  It will run faster than I want to go and will go anywhere you point it.  also, it will haul myself and my wifes uncle up hill in second gear.  I don't do this on a regular basis, but it'll handle it when need be.
> 
> 
> gw



Same atv I have mine is an 03 and it it does exactly as you said.


----------



## phillipsmike (Jul 29, 2007)

Look at the Polaris Hawkeye AWD (for 2008 they changed the name to the Sportsman 300).  New last year, I bought one and it's been great.  I'm 200 and it hauls me around fine.  I had my dad on it with me last year and it took us both around fine.  Rear IRS so it rids smooth.  Plenty of power.  Not great for planting food plots or anything but runs great.  Mine new was a little under $4,000.  OTD it was about $4,400.  I got it at Best Value motorsports in Columbus.  You can get the 2x4 cheaper.

http://adcache.atvtraderonline.com/5/6/7/83664067.htm

Mike


----------



## Allen Oliver (Jul 29, 2007)

slowrollin, Make you a deal on a 2005 Honda Rancher 350 2WD, Adult driven, and a 4X8 Tilt trailer same age as 4-Wheeler. 4 Wheeler has been kept under shelter. Contact me and I will send you some pics. I will take 3800.00 for both or 3500.00 for 4-Wheeler alone. P.M. if intrested.
Thanks for your time.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 29, 2007)

*Southern Honda*

Southern Honda in Chattanooga is the way to go. Good folks, great deals. STICK WITH HONDA !!!


----------



## Otis (Jul 30, 2007)

thanks for the tips and ideals, but did I mention I am cheap? I want a 250 for the price, plus I don't see the point in me paying alot for something I won't use that much. $3000 is about the limit for me.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jul 30, 2007)

I rode Honda 4 TRAX (300cc) for about 8 yrs, but went
with a 4X4 selectable Yamaha 450cc 3 yrs ago....
Love the machine plenty of power ( I am190 lbs), but might
go a bit bigger if I intended to pull food plot plows or
ride a 2nd person...
Push buttons for 4 wheel drive and locked front end
are heaven sent, and in 2 WD very easy to drive in the
woods....
Bought mine from place in Lawrenceville...I checked
prices EVERYWHERE, and they gave me the best deal...


----------



## DaGris (Jul 30, 2007)

The honda recon has a sideways motor mount, the drive shaft doesnt have to to 90 degrees to deliver is power to the rear wheel. It has the power of a 300cc or better. Its also pretty quick. I have a 350 yamaha and  I'm about 280lbs and my buddy has a recon, he's about 190lbs, he will leave me in the dust.


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 30, 2007)

phillipsmike said:


> Look at the Polaris Hawkeye AWD (for 2008 they changed the name to the Sportsman 300).  New last year, I bought one and it's been great.  I'm 200 and it hauls me around fine.  I had my dad on it with me last year and it took us both around fine.  Rear IRS so it rids smooth.  Plenty of power.  Not great for planting food plots or anything but runs great.  Mine new was a little under $4,000.  OTD it was about $4,400.  I got it at Best Value motorsports in Columbus.  You can get the 2x4 cheaper.
> 
> http://adcache.atvtraderonline.com/5/6/7/83664067.htm
> 
> Mike



 no , its a 400 now n don t buy that junk .....


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 30, 2007)

DaGris said:


> The honda recon has a sideways motor mount, the drive shaft doesnt have to to 90 degrees to deliver is power to the rear wheel. It has the power of a 300cc or better. Its also pretty quick. I have a 350 yamaha and  I'm about 280lbs and my buddy has a recon, he's about 190lbs, he will leave me in the dust.



 dude , weight matters n drag races ...


----------



## gatormeup (Jul 30, 2007)

*wolverine*

i have a wolverine 350 cc 4x4, no complaints out of it, will work, will play... very stable as well, a great all around atv!! just my 2 cents.. i am about 225 230, hauls me plus son and deer no problem


----------



## Perry Hayes (Aug 2, 2007)

Get you a Yamaha,Suzuki,Kawasaki,or Honda and steer clear from them other makes and you will have a four wheeler that will last for years.


----------



## ejs1980 (Aug 2, 2007)

If  you get a 250 you'll be happy. I had a 220 Bayou for years and Just sold it and got a 350 Rancher. I miss my bayou. The 350 is nice but i could take my 220 just about anywhere you could walk and turn it around alot easier. I drove one of the big polaris and theres not many places it'll go a jeep won't. It's just too big.


----------



## TurkeyProof (Aug 2, 2007)

*500 h.o Polaris*

I have a 500 H.O polaris sportsman and it would be way too much for what your looking for. You should try a Polaris out before you buy..


----------



## js6986 (Aug 3, 2007)

My brother get his rubicon at southern honda and saved about $2000 vs. the local guys. They will have it ready to pick up when you get there and he had a good experience with them. I hope to be going up there in the next year to get me one. I have a Honda Foreman 450 and it has hauled many deer out and hasn't given me too many problems, because it is a honda of course. But I would go with a 350 or 400 rancher especially for the little to ride with you. It would probably give y'all the most room without being too big.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Aug 3, 2007)

*FYI,*

I have owned a 250 Honda Recon for 10 years and it will do all that you are looking for. If you ever think you may want to do plots with it get a 450.


----------



## jboro1027 (Aug 4, 2007)

I have a 2006 Honda Rancher 350 2wd and absolutly love it. I can go anywhere on our club. It has plenty of power with myself and dad on it.


----------



## North-Woods (Aug 5, 2007)

I have a yamaha 1998 Big Bear 350.   I has high- low range trans.  I can take this ATV just about anywhere.  It has pulled me at 205lbs and my friend at 265lbs plus a deer up some of the steepess Mtns in N. Georgia with no problems.  I'm going to buy a new ATV but, I will keep this work horse.


----------

